# Ubuntu in der VirtualBox  ---> massive Performance-Probleme



## Stryke7 (28. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe zur Zeit Ubuntu 14.04  in der VirtualBox installiert, und es läuft grottig    Die Maus läuft flüssig, aber alle Fenster-Reaktionen laufen mit ungefähr 0,5fps ab ...      

Kennt hier jemand Abhilfe?


Etwas Statistik:

Hardware:
MSI GE60,  i7 3610QM,  8GB RAM, iGP + Nvidia GT650M,  256GB Samsung 830 SSD.  

Host-System ist Windows 7 HP SP1 in 64bit,   Ubuntu bekommt derzeit 2GB RAM (ich denke eigentlich, dass das reichen sollte ...) und hat laut VBox keine Einschränkungen was die CPU-Nutzung angeht.  Ubuntu ist natürlich auch 64bit. 

Die Rahmenbedingungen sollten also eigentlich ausreichen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Wolf2666 (28. April 2014)

Moin,

schau mal ob bei dir die Virtualisierung (VT-d bzw VT-x) in der CPU aktiviert ist? Wenn nein, im BIOS aktivieren. 

Hast du auch die Gasterweitung von Virtual Box installiert ?

Wen beides nichts bringt probiers mal mit VMware ist für privat kostenlos und geht bei mir einwandfrei, hab XP, Tails, Win8 usw. drin laufen.

LG Wolf


----------



## SilentMan22 (28. April 2014)

Wolf2666 schrieb:


> schau mal ob bei dir die Virtualisierung (VT-d bzw VT-x) in der CPU aktiviert ist? Wenn nein, im BIOS aktivieren.


 
Wenn die Virtualisierung nicht aktiviert wäre, würde die VM erst gar nicht starten  

Eigentlich brauchst du der VM auch nicht die gesamte CPU zu geben, die Hälfte der Kerne + HT tuts auch, achte außerdem darauf, dass die 3D-Einstellungen und genug Vram richtig sind.


----------



## shadie (28. April 2014)

Wolf2666 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheJumper0 (28. April 2014)

Vllt hast du ja ähnliche Probleme : Ubuntu 14.04 als VirtualBox zu lahm? Aktiviert die 3D-Beschleunigung!


----------



## Stryke7 (28. April 2014)

Oh ja,  der Grafikspeicher war nur 12mb groß ...     Und 3D-Beschleunigung habe ich auch direkt angeworfen.   Jetzt läufts ganz ok, nicht optisch perfekt, aber man kann damit problemlos arbeiten.   Danke!


Wieso kann ich den Grafikspeicher eigentlich nur bis 128mb hoch drehen?   Die Grafikkarte hat 2GB GDDR5,  da könnte man doch etwas mehr reservieren?


----------



## shadie (28. April 2014)

Hast du die Gasterweiterung schon installiert?
Das macht das ganze noch geschmeidiger


----------



## bingo88 (28. April 2014)

Wenn man direkt die Konfigurationsdatei (XML) editiert, kann man wohl größere Werte eintragen. Allerdings bezieht sich die Angabe eh nur auf die virtuelle Grafikkarte und wird vom normalen RAM abgezwackt.

Deine Erfahrung ist übrigens der Grund, warum ich auf Ubuntu in einer VM verzichte - ohne Hardwarebeschleunigung ist das sehr lahm. OpenSUSE läuft bspw. sehr viel besser (bei mir mit 32 MB Grafikspeicher). 2 GB RAM ist ok. By the way, ich habe Ubuntu 14.04 auf einem Athlon XP 2400+ mit 1 GB RAM und das läuft schneller als in meiner VM


----------

